# Traynor Quarterhorse into amp?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

L&M has these at a ridiculously low price for June. $79. That's $50 off regular. I know they are a 25w micro amp, but...........can they be plugged into an amp? I know into a cab is likely best, or how it was designed, but curious if it can by put through an amp. Be a good way to free some floor space by removing the pedalboard. I really only use a couple effects anyway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> can they be plugged into an amp?


Do you mean "Can they be connected directly to the speaker of a combo amp?"
Yes..preferably to with the speaker impedance of the combo matched to the Quarterhorse. The existing speaker of the comb amp must also be disconnected.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you. Is this thread helpful?
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...-a-traynmor-quarterhorse.240316/#post-2477020


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Do not plug it into the guitar input of an amp. It's not a pedal.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Verne said:


> L&M has these at a ridiculously low price for June. $79. That's $50 off regular. I know they are a 25w micro amp, but...........can they be plugged into an amp? I know into a cab is likely best, or how it was designed, but curious if it can by put through an amp. Be a good way to free some floor space by removing the pedalboard. I really only use a couple effects anyway.


Do NOT plug it into another amp! Speaker level out of the QuarterHorse into an input that’s expecting an instrument level signal will end in fried components.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> *Do not plug it into the guitar input of an amp. It's not a pedal.*


Repeated for emphasis.

That should have been the first sentence I wrote instead of my circuitous approach.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From what I recall you can run 8 or 16 ohm cabs into it. You'll only get 15 watts at 16 ohms though.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay. I couldn’t find anything on my query when looking his morning. I will not use a combo accept for plugging into speaker. I do have cabs to use. Thanks guys.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Actually, it wouldn't be the fireworks and explosions many people assume. 

An amp that produces 25W into 8 ohms is producing around 15V p-p. That isn't a huge or dangerous voltage swing and many amps input stage would withstand that. The input impedance of the amp being 'fed' is thousands of ohms, so the Quarterhorse will deliver next to no power into the front end of that amp (current will be negligible with such a low voltage into such a high impedance). And you won't hurt the output section of the QH because it's SS and will operate happily into a high impedance load, even a open circuit (impedance - infinity). 

If you plugged the QH into another amp's input, just gradually raise the volume of the QH (don't start at 10). You might find something you like. It's very unlikely you will damage a properly working amp's front end since lots of pedals spit out voltages near that range.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

http://traynoramps.com/downloads/ownersman/om_dh25h.pdf


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

So… "and line-level input" means another amp. Question answered. The L&M description also contains: "Additional 1/8th-inch output TRS headphone jack doubles as stereo line out."

Seems a pretty cool product. Any real life experience?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Seems a pretty cool product. Any real life experience?


I tried to eliminated a mic'd amp on stage but found that this just sounded like another pedal. It wasn't all that impressive or useful and in the end I went back to using a small tube amp. It just didn't work for me but that doesn't mean it wouldn't for others, to each their own.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

I had one. It cuts through on a jam if you're almost maxed out.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Actually, it wouldn't be the fireworks and explosions many people assume.
> 
> An amp that produces 25W into 8 ohms is producing around 15V p-p. That isn't a huge or dangerous voltage swing and many amps input stage would withstand that. The input impedance of the amp being 'fed' is thousands of ohms, so the Quarterhorse will deliver next to no power into the front end of that amp (current will be negligible with such a low voltage into such a high impedance). And you won't hurt the output section of the QH because it's SS and will operate happily into a high impedance load, even a open circuit (impedance - infinity).
> 
> If you plugged the QH into another amp's input, just gradually raise the volume of the QH (don't start at 10). You might find something you like. It's very unlikely you will damage a properly working amp's front end since lots of pedals spit out voltages near that range.


IIRC we used to daisy chain heads in the old days. Terry Kath's rig of choice was a Bogen P/A into his Fender.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like mine. I have 2. They’re excellent value. The volume drops slightly when the effects are engaged. Not a deal breaker.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> IIRC we used to daisy chain heads in the old days. Terry Kath's rig of choice was a Bogen P/A into his Fender.


The "American Woman" tone from Bachman was essentially a dimed Champ style 5 watter into the input of a cranked higher power amp. Garnet built the Herzog for him so he'd stop cooking output transformers and preamp tubes.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> So… "and line-level input" means another amp. Question answered. The L&M description also contains: "Additional 1/8th-inch output TRS headphone jack doubles as stereo line out."
> 
> Seems a pretty cool product. Any real life experience?



I have one and I like it. I use it plugged into a 1 x 12 cabinet and it works great for home low volume, and I've taken it to jams as a grab and go and people are surprised when they see my "amp" considering the tone and volume Im getting. Takes pedals well, so an SD1 into the front is what I do. Cleans are prettyfender like and the drive is OK. Effects are just OK, reverb nice on low settings, tremolo works well, and the delay does have a volume drop as stated. I also take it as a backup for gigs in case my tube amp fails - ready to plug the speaker in from my combo amp. Well worth 79 bucks IMHO.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The original package even cave with the speaker 1/8” to 1/4” cable.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Killer deal. I grabbed one too to go with my Orange 1x8 cab. Makes a tiny, fun rig.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am thinking of stopping in tomorrow and see if they have any. I'll walk around first in case something else catches my eye. 

I manned the grill at the customer appreciation day BBQ last weekend and ended up forgetting my chair. At least I have an actual reason to go. ;-)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

They are only available in store and I don’t have one here in town 

I want one as a back up but cannot buy online. 

TG


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Where is "here" in case somebody can help out?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> They are only available in store and I don’t have one here in town


Depending on your 'here', there's two on kijiji.
North York $65
Ottawa $110


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I didn't end up getting one. I grabbed an EHX Memory Toy for $69 instead and an Ernie Ball 3 pack of strings. I don't gig, so the whole backup amp idea really isn't needed for me. I have one combo and 3 heads, so I really don't NEED this. Want, well, that's another thing entirely. One day. But I know when I do, I will likely wish I had earlier.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I jammed di from The quarter horse into the zoom r16. Sounded great.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used the headphone signal into the PA without an issue. It's a cool little amp. I sold one of the two I bought to a student who needed something for school.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Verne said:


> Where is "here" in case somebody can help out?


Sherbrooke QC. It took me a while to figure out what you were talking about lol!

TG


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had 2 of those. One I returned to L&M and then recently bought one from someone here. Just like the Quilter I got, I haven't tried the one I bought recently. One of these days I'll try them out for sure. LOL


----------

